# schutzhund WA



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

does anybody know any good schutzhund training places around seattle wa area?


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Contact this club. I'm sure they can help. 

Cascade Schutzhund Clubs - USA, AWMA, DVG and


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Fast said:


> Contact this club. I'm sure they can help.
> 
> Cascade Schutzhund Clubs - USA, AWMA, DVG and


I have been in contact with this club for a little while and will start going out soon to meet people. The club president is Les Flores, a top trainer in the area. Everyone I have talked to from there has been very open and welcoming with me. They meet on Wednesdays (I think) and Sundays. Sundays are their busiest day with the most people. They are very open to having visitors come out there. They are also on Facebook.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Excellent club with a lot of active and successful members. Les is a great trainer, helper and coach, and also has a wicked sense of humor. Be prepared to get some good natured teasing about your breed of choice though.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

We plan on going to Les for training with the new pup and then when the pup is old enough, start taking it to the club. 

Shilorio, I apologize! I promise I am not trying to take over your thread!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

no worries  i found this place they want me to come out sinday im excited!!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Twin County Schutzhund Club - Olympia, Washington


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

shilorio said:


> no worries  i found this place they want me to come out sinday im excited!!


Do you think that there might be a reason that everyone said to go to Cascade?


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

hahaha! cause it must be great!


----------



## OllieGSD (Feb 21, 2007)

Paul is a great trainer Home and the club is much closer to Lynwood than Cascade..


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Fast said:


> Contact this club. I'm sure they can help.
> 
> Cascade Schutzhund Clubs - USA, AWMA, DVG and


I was in Washington on vacation and went to Cascade to hang-out for a Sunday of fun, the club field is nice, the people are great, and Les, although he sadly has this twisted thing for Mals, and clearly isn't as evolved as a GSD handler/trainer...he is none the less freakin' awesome. However, he is not as funny as I am.

I would consider moving to that area to train with Les.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

W.Oliver said:


> Les, although he sadly has this twisted thing for Mals, and clearly isn't as evolved as a GSD handler/trainer


Les used to have GSDs....then he upgraded.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Fast said:


> Les used to have GSDs....then he upgraded.


LOL! That sounds like something he would say!!!!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

If you are close to Les and can get into his club. DO IT! Hands down....he is the best club in that AREA!


----------

